# Dog Training question



## WirehairI-12 (Feb 26, 2008)

A buddy and I went out to Harold Crane last night. We brought along his 10 month old chesepeak bay retriever (copper) who loves to retrieve but has never retrieved a duck. A few minutes after the decoys were set a single came in and my buddy shot it. His dog watched it fall and retrieved it fine, but when he returned he did not want to let it go. Infact, he was holding so tight his jaw was almost closed. I told my buddy to put his finger on coppers gumbs and push them up into his teeth. Although that worked, the bird was very mangled. When he retrieves dummies at home he never has this problem. I don't know if I was lucky with my dog, but he seems to dislike the taste or something and drops it at my feet as soon as he gets to me. So, not ever having this problem, I don't know how to correct it with my buddies dog copper. Any suggestions?


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

There was a thread on this just a little while ago.

viewtopic.php?f=13&t=11436

It could have just been the excitement of the moment. If the behavior persists you should put the dog through a force fetch cycle, starting with wooden chucks and progressing to frozen birds. Then progress to freshly killed birds under controlled circumstances when you can immediately praise the correct behavior and discourage biting.


----------



## Travis R. Bullock (Jul 25, 2008)

You friend needs to get his chessie Force Fetched.


----------



## cootshooter2 (Sep 29, 2008)

I agree with the forced fetch.


----------

